# Ransom/Theft/Downright Refusal!



## mdesera (Jun 30, 2014)

Hi, there! So I bought a horse that needed some TLC and groceries for $100. He was a stallion at the time, and they agreed to let me keep him on their property until I got him castrated. I went up there frequently to love on him and work on his ground manners (the previous owners had requested that I didn't ride him on their property until he was castrated). I took a bag of feed and dewormer to the place he was for them to text me and tell me that I needed to come get the feed, that it wasn't right. (my horse, I believe I'll feed him what I like) Then they tried telling me I owed them money for feed and hay and CASTRATION. They castrated my horse without my permission by someone who isn't a licensed vet. And want me to pay for it! My horse shares the pasture with his colt, who is their horse, and they shared feed and hay. I told them I'd pay half because he was sharing with his son. They then informed me that they administered shots and antibiotics themselves (also without my permission), claiming that they knew what they were doing because they worked in a vet's office for years and were "pretty sure" he couldn't overdose on Penacillian! I'm a minor, so I also had my mom sign the bill of sale, although they're trying to tell me it isn't valid. They won't give my horse unless I pay them their "desired" amount, even though I feel like I owe them nothing. Can't even give me receipts. They're coming up with every response in the book, that it's not valid because I'm not 18 (they knew my age and still accepted the money, and my mom signed it also), I owe them, etc. They even threatened to press charges on me for trespassing! Please help, TIA!


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

I think your parents need to handle this. Obviously these people are trying to pull a fast one on what they think is a child. If your mother signed the bill of sale, legally the horse belongs to her. You should find another place to take this horse IMMEDIATELY. Contact the police in regards to agister's laws (boarding law). They may have to prove that they spent money on your horse and produce receipts or records to such. 

Let this be a lesson for the future - get EVERYTHING in writing when dealing with horses. Your parents can see what needs to be done about having the horse escorted off the property.


----------



## mdesera (Jun 30, 2014)

I spoke to a deputy about it and he said I could make them pay a fee for castrating my horse in the incident that I wanted to use him for a stud, which I'm not interested in. I said that I don't want conflict and we can use call the costs even & get my horse. But I drove by, as I do every day on the way to my barn, and they were dropping off an empty trailer and I think he was gone. :/


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

how long elapsed from when you bought him to when they castrated him? and had you said you would get him castrated? and had you given them a time frame as to when that would take place?
were you paying board for him, while he was there.? did you pay them the $100 first or was that what you WERE to pay, once the gelding happened?


----------



## mdesera (Jun 30, 2014)

Two weeks after I bought him I woke up to a text saying I owed them for shots, castration, antibiotics, etc. I had told her, "IF I get him castrated, it'll be a while." No, there's no written board contract, she told me I could keep him there until I figured out what to do with him. And I had already paid the 100 when I bought him, as it says on my bill of sale.


----------



## Jumping4Joy (Jan 29, 2014)

So wait a minute... You went by.. didn't see your horse.. Saw them bringing back an empty trailer.. Are you concerned about where they took him, if they actually took him off of the property!? You didn't stop by and make sure your horse was there?.. Or did I read that incorrectly?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mdesera (Jun 30, 2014)

I couldn't stop by, they threatened me with trespassing charges. I just want to wait until I go up there to pick him up so it'll be a done deal, with a deputy escort so nothing can be said. Doubt they would've told me anything except to get off their property. :/ It's killing me.


----------



## Jumping4Joy (Jan 29, 2014)

Did you call the police to tell them that they took your horse ( which you legally own ) off the property without consent?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hailey1203 (Dec 12, 2010)

Subbing!


----------



## mrwithers (Jun 25, 2014)

Wow. They are completely in the wrong. Unless they put it in writing that you were paying for castration and shots then you owe nothing more. The bill of sale is still good as long as it was signed by both parties. You will likely have to take this to court. Contacting the Sheriff was the right thing to do. You'll need to file charges with the Sheriff that they stole and castrated your horse. Unfortunately for smaller amounts of money they may defer you to small claims court or something stupid. That's why you need to go after them for castrating your horse because of the potential loss of income from stud fees. I think that's why the Sheriff suggested that.


----------



## mrwithers (Jun 25, 2014)

Oh, and one more thing. If you do go to small claims court and get a judgement there's not an easy way to collect the money. So make sure you try hard to get it tried as a criminal case and not civil.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Get your parents to go get him out of there NOW with bill of sale in hand and the police. 

Otherwise, cut your losses. These people seem like professional idiots!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mrwithers (Jun 25, 2014)

SlideStop said:


> Get your parents to go get him out of there NOW with bill of sale in hand and the police.
> 
> Otherwise, cut your losses. These people seem like professional idiots!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That is the other option. It's only $100. You could just walk away from it and save yourself a lot of time trying to get it back.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

mrwithers said:


> Oh, and one more thing. If you do go to small claims court and get a judgement there's not an easy way to collect the money. So make sure you try hard to get it tried as a criminal case and not civil.


Only the DA can file a criminal case. They are unlikely to do so in this situation as it is a civil matter between private parties. 

I agree with those who say get the parents involved ...


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

You should have paid the $100.00 and taken him immediately. You didn't. Your best bet now is to just donate you $100.00 and walk. Possession is 9/10 of the law and they have him. They can slap as many board charges on him as they want. Just cut your losses and learn to have all details fully undrstood and ON PAPER and have both parties sign it. You just got a $100.00 lesson in handling things in a way that leaves nothing to guesswork or to the integrity of people that you do not know.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I don't know what the law is where you are OP but in the UK it would be illegal for anyone but a licensed vet to castrate a horse


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

And I am here to reinforce that even IF you win in small claims-collecting is a whole 'bother issue. Difficult, if not impossible, and mine is $2K.


----------



## mdesera (Jun 30, 2014)

Not going to donate the $100. I refuse to leave him with the owners, I will fight tooth and nail over this little guy. And yes, it is illegal in my state to castrate a horse or administer any veterinary services to a horse that isn't yours without a license.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

mdesera said:


> Not going to donate the $100. I refuse to leave him with the owners, I will fight tooth and nail over this little guy. *And yes, it is illegal in my state to castrate a horse or administer any veterinary services to a horse that isn't yours without a license*.


If that is the case then advise them of this law and tell them you're going to report them to the relevant authorities if they don't hand over the horse


----------



## BowmanFarms (Jul 24, 2014)

Just wanted to check in so i can follow this thread to see how it turns out. 

But i have a man who claims i owe him board, when in fact we had an agreement stating otherwise. My horses are no longer on his property and he cant prove anything so i just let it go. 

He has not attempted anything more than empty threats.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm thinking that there's a WHOLE lot more to this story than we're getting. It's not quite passing the sniff test.


----------



## Jumping4Joy (Jan 29, 2014)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I'm thinking that there's a WHOLE lot more to this story than we're getting. It's not quite passing the sniff test.


I feel the same way. 

Why don't you just take your horse to the barn where your trainer is? That's where this is confusing. If he's already castrated, why not just bring him there? Inform the current farm of the laws in your area, tell them that if they give you a hard time that you will alert the authorities, and that it would be best for everyone to just let the horse go with you and spare them some negative publicity and a potential fine.

I also think you sound extremely young and most likely won't be taken as seriously as your parents. Are your parents even involved in this? I don't understand why they would let you get a stallion as a first horse, either. If your parents won't stand up to these people, get your trainer involved, even though they don't sound like a very good trainer if they advised you to get a green stallion, that you haven't even had a ride on yet. Yeah the horse was $100, but it sounds like you've bit off more than you can chew. 

Please do not think I'm trying not to be rude, I honestly have your best interests at heart. I'm under 18 also, so I know it's hard, especially if your parents aren't horsey too. I hope you get this straightened out, and I'll definitely be following this thread to see what happens in the future.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mdesera (Jun 30, 2014)

Jumping4Joy said:


> I feel the same way.
> 
> Why don't you just take your horse to the barn where your trainer is? That's where this is confusing. If he's already castrated, why not just bring him there? Inform the current farm of the laws in your area, tell them that if they give you a hard time that you will alert the authorities, and that it would be best for everyone to just let the horse go with you and spare them some negative publicity and a potential fine.
> 
> ...


Okay, so no. He ISN'T my first horse. I've owned three other horses and have another mare. I can't just take him to a barn, he has no Coggins or anything hence why he was $100. I do not trust the seller of this horse to take full responsibility of I left the horse in their care. They couldn't feed the eight they had and just went and bought two appaloosas. My mother is involved and she's going with us, along with a deputy, to pick him up today. He will be staying at my house for a month or two until I get a vet check and Coggins, health cert, etc. Will keep posted though.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

So do you have the horse at home now?


----------



## mdesera (Jun 30, 2014)

Yes, he is home!


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Pics please


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Live and learn. We all need to get our heads around that there is no safety net to using common sense. I am sorry that you got ripped off, but I'm glad, too, bc nothing like petty theft can teach you how to avoid it in the future. I felt badly that my DD had her wallet stolen at work (2013) but she left it out, a customer walked in the break room and it walked. Now, she takes care of her new wallet bc she had to cancel a Debit card, Pay for a new Driver's license and had to make numerous calls to ensure that there was no identity theft.
If you want to TRY to get back at these people, tell everybody about them on FB, and see if your local news wants to do a story on them. They did it to you, and they do it to somebody else.
Otherwise let it go as a lesson learned the hard way.


----------

